# using yogurt whey to make cheese? (not lebneh)



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

ok so I've got this crazy idea... since i'm reading there is still tons of great stuff in yogurt whey, ways to use it up other then just feedin it to the critters, etc. things like using it in bread recipes,...

well I had strained off a half gallon of yogurt down to what I wanted it... well my strainer is only so big, so ended up doing two batches then had a little bit left over. the last little bit I totally forgot about most of the day and came back to find my accidental "lebneh" {yogurt cheese} which I had to look up just to see if I made something up on accident or what...

so anyhow this sort of led me back to the idea of could I heat up the yogurt whey and add vinegar (or lemon juice) to it and like make-make cheese from it like I do the regular milk? 
I have like half gallon or more of yogurt whey in the fridge at the moment so I might just try it to see what happens


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Progress report?


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

google Gjetost. its a whey cheese made from goats milk and looks like it might be simple to make


----------

